# Yale Gunman??? wtf



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys there is news of gunman on Yale campus...this just doesn't stop..get this bastard


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

As social order start to unspool, one may reasonably expect these types of incidents to become more frequent. My self, I'd prefer it SHTF shows up with a sign around it's neck saying I'M SHTF. That way we could deal with it and be done. My hunch is that isn't the way it going to happen. It's going to be a long slow grind interspersed with gunmen and knockout games.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea just tired of all this..


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Phantom gunman . . . actually guy in Ninja Haloween costume . . . college SWAT teams goes wild!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Always something though


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It's probably a guy from Harvard - they have been feuding for many years - you had to know it would come to gunfire eventually.:roll:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It doesn't help that the area around Yale is basically turning into a ghetto.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Rigged your right ,it definitely has


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

He was from Harvard.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

2 liberal schools but they will blame it on conservatives. 

That stabbing in VA, if they would just follow the UK on this and ban knives, this wouldn't happen.

True story, I once had an ex-marine tell me that if they banned guns, criminals would know they were illegal and not use them. I said, wow, what an idea! Maybe we should try that with drugs! He didn't speak to me after that. :lol:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Geeeez


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Think of the reaction had the guy been wearin' a Batman costume.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Or robin


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The storm clouds are gathering on the horizon, It's only sprinkling idiots now just wait because if this trend picks up it'll be raining idiots. I expect the media to try to keep a lid on some of the worse aspects of social unrest while the powers to try to figure a work around to get things back under control.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol....


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Hasn't most students gone home for Thanksgiving? I hate to say it but the more tv time these idiots get, the worse it's gonna be. It makes all the other idiots think it's something they want to do to be "famous" what happened to the days of being honor roll or landing a great job was a glamorous thing? The world is going to get worse I really don't think it will ever get better. The Bible is coming true daily. All we can do is say our prayers and get locked and loaded.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea but some stay on campus


----------

